# WARNING: juicing and coconut oil during BF'ing



## all-natural-nut (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd like to share my experience to save any of you from the nightmares of the last 2 months...

I've been keeping a food diary for my 2 children and myself as I am BF'ing both of them. I'm tracking food allergies for my baby, and have gone Gluten free/Dairy free for my 3.5yo to help Sensory Processing issues.

I got my diet very clean (off the allergic foods wheat dairy corn rice), as well as the children, and things started to continue to be REALLY BAD. I was confused for a long time as to what the other issues were because I couldn't see any connections or patterns.

Finally, 2 fortunate things happened that helped me connect the dots: an overdose of coconut oil, and a passage in a book warning about juicing during breastfeeding. I realized what it was...DETOX.

The overdose of coconut oil made me and my 3.5yo *sooooo* sick (fortunately the baby did not get it b/c as soon as I realized it, I fed him previously pumped milk for 24 hours to save him from the tainted milk in my breasts).

I went back in my food diary and I found a *direct correlation* between the vegetable juicing that I have been doing (to deal with the overabundant CSA lettuce) and my DD's sudden but permanent inability to wake for peeing in the night-time. When I began juicing, she started to have 1-2 pee accidents in the night (which was unheard of in the past...in fact she had been getting up by herself in the dark to pee for the longest time; we were letting her sleep completely naked b/c we trusted her body so much). Anyway, it got so bad that I was diapering her again, getting an average of 2-3 wet diapers a night.

Prior to & during the juicing, I had been consuming large amounts of coconut oil & coconut products (replacing butter, milk, and baked goods). Things were getting pretty bad (behaviorally and sleep-wise) on that too.

Bottom line, my milk was torturing my children for almost 2 months before I figured out what was going on. I thought I was eating so healthy, and allergy-free to boot, but I was consuming strong detoxifiers that were dumping toxins into my milk.

Now I'm 4 days off juicing and 3 days off excessive coconut oil. My baby is suddenly sleeping long stretches of time (as opposed to waking every hour!), nurses much easier, and is much less fussy in general; my 3.5yo sleeps much better too, and woke last night for the potty for the first time in over a month.

So please learn from my experience...be careful with juicing and coconut oil while you nurse your babies! (kombucha does a similar thing...I was consuming that too!!). The strangest thing was that I did not really have any detox symptoms myself. It only showed up in the children.

Just something to keep in mind....

Tamara


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Was the 3-yr-old also consuming coconut oil/coconut products and/or the juice? Or do you attribute these solely to your consumption and detox dumping? Were there any symptoms in the infant? What do you mean that the 3.5-y-o was *so sick* (symptoms, etc.)? And what constituted an "overdose" of coconut oil?

Sorry I have so many questions, but this is super-interesting to me because I have a 3-yr-old nurser. We don't do dairy or wheat (or egg or peanut). Coconut has long been the dairy replacer in our diets, especially in cooking/baking. Oil is the sub for butter and coconut milk is the sub for milk. DS doesn't drink the milk directly, but I sometimes do. He really likes strawberry coconut kefir, and I just ordered a case and expect him to drink ~1 cup a day.

And, I was doing green smoothies for myself in the early summer, but have backed off now that the CSA greens have slowed.

DS has some pee accidents in the night...and *I* have days of extreme urgency. And some days are fine. DS also has an itchy penis at night, and other symptoms I haven't been able to connect to anything in particular. (eczema that has recently cleared quite well, for example, but increased itching in the past 2 days). He sometimes has other allergy symptoms like asthma/wheezing, rhinitis...


----------



## all-natural-nut (Sep 3, 2010)

The 3yo eats miniscule amounts of food (bad appetite), so no, not much CO. and only a sip or 2 of the juice...enough to declare she doesn't like it. I attribute it solely to my detox dumping.

The infant symptoms were frequent waking (every hour), difficult feeding ("fighting the milk"), and fussy all the time. When the 3yo just sick, she had diarrea. me too (and nausea). the overdose was about 1/2 cup CO at once, drunk right down. It took about hrs to cause a reaction in me, then about a day later the 3yo got her reaction. the baby was spared b/c I bottle-fed him during the time I was reacting.

Everything was getting SOOOO much better the day I wrote the initial post on this. Now, last night, I had a really bad night with both children. It seems to correspond with a batch of coconut flour muffins I made with 1/4 Cup CO. I ended up eating 3 of those muffins (most of the batch) (I don't know what I was thinking). It seems like the reaction takes about 1 day from my mouth to their bodies.

I hope these details help you....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ASusan* 
Was the 3-yr-old also consuming coconut oil/coconut products and/or the juice? Or do you attribute these solely to your consumption and detox dumping? Were there any symptoms in the infant? What do you mean that the 3.5-y-o was *so sick* (symptoms, etc.)? And what constituted an "overdose" of coconut oil?

Sorry I have so many questions, but this is super-interesting to me because I have a 3-yr-old nurser. We don't do dairy or wheat (or egg or peanut). Coconut has long been the dairy replacer in our diets, especially in cooking/baking. Oil is the sub for butter and coconut milk is the sub for milk. DS doesn't drink the milk directly, but I sometimes do. He really likes strawberry coconut kefir, and I just ordered a case and expect him to drink ~1 cup a day.

And, I was doing green smoothies for myself in the early summer, but have backed off now that the CSA greens have slowed.

DS has some pee accidents in the night...and *I* have days of extreme urgency. And some days are fine. DS also has an itchy penis at night, and other symptoms I haven't been able to connect to anything in particular. (eczema that has recently cleared quite well, for example, but increased itching in the past 2 days). He sometimes has other allergy symptoms like asthma/wheezing, rhinitis...


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

ok but its just the oil? i eat coconut and coconut milk and cream and ice cream alot i have cconut milk everyday (the so delicious one) DD has every intolerance in the book and my diet is so unbelieveably limited i need something lol


----------



## all-natural-nut (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't know if it's just the oil. I had been eating lots of coconut products during that time, and baking with coconut flour & coconut oil. I was drinking homemade coconut milk. bottom line, all coconut products (except the flour) are high in CO.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sosurreal09* 
ok but its just the oil? i eat coconut and coconut milk and cream and ice cream alot i have cconut milk everyday (the so delicious one) DD has every intolerance in the book and my diet is so unbelieveably limited i need something lol


----------

